
YouTube Rewind 2018 becomes site's second-most disliked video - alecco
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-46507374
======
alecco
Rewind 2018
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbJOTdZBX1g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbJOTdZBX1g)

Top comments are telling:

> Who the hell are these people?

> If you have a platform with thousands of creators and only get along well
> with twenty... You know you are a failure.

